# NE Testing



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if a pup can be cleared by parentage of ne by having both parents test clear like you can with vWd? Thanks.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Serious ?
Maybe you should ask you breeder since she has years of experience with breeding 

yes


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> Serious ?
> Maybe you should ask you breeder since she has years of experience with breeding
> 
> yes


Jackie my dear its so wonderful that you at the tender age of 16 know all there is to know about poodles. However I must admit that I do not yet know everything and thought this was a place to go to find information. 

I am terribly sorry that you feel the need to be so obnoxious to another person especially when that someone is your elder. 

But thanks for the information anyway


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> Serious ?
> Maybe you should ask you breeder since she has years of experience with breeding
> 
> yes


Maybe Trillium wants to be 100% certain because the NE test is relatively new and the OFA web site does give a definitive answer. Is there a reason WHY you need to be so sarcastic when a fellow forum member asks a civilized question?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I was just shocked that you were asking such a basic breeding question when you were breeding your dog really soon...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> I was just shocked that you were asking such a basic breeding question when you were breeding your dog really soon...


You're quite correct we are going to be breeding Jenny soon and I am really excited about it. I also am very concerned about doing everything correctly and having all the testing done properly. I had assumed that the answer would be yes but simply wanted to confirm that I was correct because as we all know assumptions are very dangerous things. This is particularly true when I didn't see definitive answers on the ofa website and vet gen. I haven't taken high school biology in over 20 years and admit I'm a little rusty on it.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Jak how about begin polite ?

Its better to ask than to think you know it all :doh:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm a bit disappointed by your answer, Jak. It was a straight forward and honest question needing only a simple answer of yes or no. 

We will be breeding next spring and have been and will still be asking questions when necessary. I hope we don't meet with the same attitude toward our questions as Trillium did! We don't know everything and are not ashamed to admit it. No one knows everything. That is why we have places like this to go to as one of our resources for finding the answers we need to have to do the right things.

If you have an issue with a PF member, why does it need to run over onto other members and make an honest thread unpleasant?
_


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Both NE and vWd are autosomal recessive genes. If both parents are clear, all pups will be clear (by parentage). If one parent is a carrier, half the puppies have the potential to be carriers, and if both parents are carriers there is the potential that half the puppies will be carriers, a quarter clear and a quarter affected.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vibrant is correct.

You can test puppies as young as 4 weeks old.. 
The test no longer entails blood taking which used to be practiced in past in order to determine if a pup is clear or carrier for NeWS
Today OFA sends you cheek swabs, which are easy to handle, you just open the plastic in which the swab is contained. It looks like a Q-Tip you clean your ears with. 

You put the swab's end between your puppy's cheek and upper gum and rotate the swab clock and counter clock wise to pick as many cells from that area as you can.

Following the above, you carefully place the swab with the cells inside the plastic pouch BEING VERY CAREFUL that the swab does NOT touch anything but the interior of the plastic pouch.. 

I usually seal it with scotch tape, put the name of the puppy on the back of the plastic swab and do all the puppies this way.

The test for each puppy is approx. $65.00 NOT cheap but worth it if you wish to only keep a clear puppy and not a carrier.

I would test ALL puppies if you are breeder a known carrier to a clear.

I have to warn you that it will take OFA approx. 3 weeks to ship you the swabs and an additional 4 weeks to forward the results to you.

THey are very slow... so if you wish to test I would test the parent it is cheaper than testing the puppies if you are not sure of the parents' NeWS status.

The breeder in Europe to whom I have shipped sperm did order the kit from OFA and sent in her dam's NeWS swab to OFA and got the results (clear), so it can be done even from a European country.

I know that many do not test in Europe and this is wrong.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I did my dogs through OFA it took them one week to send me the test kit all the way to Iceland.

And I got the results in less then two weeks online but I took them longer to send me the results on paper. 
They say that they do not purplish the results until after you have seen them so you can fix any spelling problems and so on.

So for me they worked super quick compared to what I have heard.
I did Vaka an Charly together and I think that was about 2 weeks then I did Dima and it took them 3 days to give me the results.

I am talking about two weeks from ordering the test to seeing the results.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow:
You were very lucky then.. didnt work this way for Unique poodles and other breeders here in the U.S., and they warned me to order the kits well in advance.. Some it works fast for, while others not..

I remember it took me ages to get the results...

If you got the kits and results so fast you are fortunate.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I ordered my NE tests for Billy and Taffy and received them within a week. I have not done the swab tests yet so I won't know how long to get the results back yet. I'll let you know when I get it back.

Billy and Grace have an appointment a week from Thursday to have their hips OFA'd. Can't wait to get the results!
_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great information and the warning on how long it takes for the tests. Good to know. I appreciate all your kind help.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

You get a tracking info for your test.

Received: 05/10/2010
Processed: 05/14/2010
Test: Neonatal encephalopathy w/Seizures
Results: CLEAR

Received: 05/10/2010
Processed: 05/14/2010
Test: Neonatal encephalopathy w/Seizures
Results: CLEAR

Received: 06/07/2010
Processed: 06/10/2010
Test: Neonatal encephalopathy w/Seizures
Results: CLEAR

It took me less than 3 week to order the test until the results where here.
I guess the test stayed with me for 3-5 days before sending it.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant believe just how fast some of you got your tests and results. 
I will try again and see this time how long it takes from start to finish.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I did Troy's through Vetgen...both vWd and NE at the same time. I think it took about a month to get the results...they were posted on OFA before I realized I'd gotten the results via e-mail!


----------

